

Ask HN: Whats with Erlang - worldhello

I just returned to Hacker News after a few days, and there seems to be an unusually high number of erlang entries. Was there a major breakthrough or something that I missed?
======
teej
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

